# Best color sand substrate for Geo.Tapajos Red head



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello, I am setting up my 125 Gallon tank(picture below). I have Tapajos in my grow out tank. Question is which color substrate would best bring out the colors of my tapajos? Currently looking at Filpro sand (NJ1) or Redflint (http://www.redflint.com) sand ( I think would go better against my background. I could be wrong). Currently in the tank is some Flora base for some plants I plan on putting in there by some driftwood I have that is not in the tank yet.

Thanks,


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

Since your background is a tan color I would try to go with a contrasting substrate of some kind. My substrate is almost the same color as your background, and my background is black. The iridescent colors of their fins and the reds of their heads really seem to pop against the black background.

Make sure you cover that flora base with rocks or something and firmly plant the plants. Geos WILL dig and you could end up having that flora base mixed in with your sand all over the place.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi ramireziguy,

My Geophagus Altifrons was over a black ceramic coated colored quartz substrate; and, I thought he looked good. If you decide to go for black, I would be weary of the black slag substrate (Tahitian moon sand) as it is sharp and could hurt the Geo's gills when sifting.

The colored quartz is uniform, but it is hard to find. I got mine from a pool and tile construction company, National Pool Tile.










Thanks,
Matt


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

mlancaster - Great looking altifrons there!!

ramireziguy - Geophagus sp. Tapajos 1's are one of the few fish that I think look better over a lighter substrate than a darker one, from the varies online pics I've seen. The best looking ones always seem to be over the whitish off tan sand.


----------



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank guys for all your replies and input. Since the background is rock colored, getting a similar color substrate would I think blend too much into the background and not allow the background to pop. I ended up getting the Filpro silica sand that is a little whitish(if that's a word). That way, there will be some contrast between the substrate, the background, and the driftwood that will be going in...


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi ramireziguy,

Your choice sounds cool. Could you post some picture please once it is all set up and running.

Thanks,
Matt


----------

